# Is this an issue ?



## xsLoWeDx (Apr 23, 2012)

Is this an issue I should be worried about???








Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fsx100 (Jun 11, 2012)

Which SU are you using?

Chains or Chainfire?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dIGITALbEATdOWN (Jul 7, 2011)

fsx100 said:


> Which SU are you using?
> 
> Chains or Chainfire?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


I think the screenshot clearly shows Superuser by ChainsDD is being used. As for setting the phone back to ro (read-only), its not a huge deal. It should not cause you any problems. If you are really concerned do this:

Clear all root permissions in SU
Update binary in SU app (even if its up to date)
Allow permission to SU

Should be good after that. Keep in mind you'll have to allow SU permissions again for the rest of your root apps. The reason you get a ro error is usually another app has requested rw (read-write) permission first. The other reason could be because you have SU installed on your /data partition which is by nature rw only.


----------

